
How to Spot a Toxic Person in the First 5 Minutes [video] - respinal
https://www.inc.com/video/how-to-spot-a-toxic-person-in-the-first-5-minutes.html
======
4ensic
Summary of the video

Red flags if people do these within 5 minutes after you meet them.

1\. Do they badmouth others? 2\. Do they want you to bend the rules (e.g.
deadlines) for them? 3\. Trust your gut. If they make you feel skeevy in the
first 5 minutes after meeting them while trying to put their best foot
forward, imagine what they will be like later.

~~~
ccvannorman
Heh... Skeevy Never heard this word, and now it's a new favorite in my
lexicon.

------
gnusty_gnurc
Her points are super vague in my opinion.

I think it'd be helpful if she were to explain the levels these signs can
take. It's very easy to find things when you're looking for them, even if
they're not actually there. And most people exhibit any of these to some
degree (i.e. she should qualify bad-mouthing or rule-bending: is it only
egregious, etc.?).

